# My boot camp story



## DannyDoughboy (Apr 22, 2020)

Joined US Army straight out of high school, 1964, basic training Ft. Knox, Ky......During about the 4th week of training, we had to spend a nice day training in the barracks...strange, so I asked squad leader why, and he said oh, they're making a movie....Fast forward 9 months later, duty station at Ft. Ord, California...couple guys and I went to base movie theater to watch "James Bond's" 'Goldfinger......Low and behold, during the end scene, taking place at Ft. Knox, The helicopters, flying over, was the reason, and I had a major flash back, as the barracks I was in was in that scene.....I say's, Oh my Gawd, I'm in that barracks, and it hit me like a ton of bricks, that they really were filming a movie that day!


----------

